# the jews and the Christianity



## eric00

Is Judaism non-Christianity? Thank you!


----------



## Rob625

Judaism is one religion, Christianity is another. You can get a lot of straightforward information about them at wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judaism


----------



## valerie

Christianity was born from Judaism, actually Christ was a jew. Both religions share a lot of common texts, even if all resulting religions may put more emphasis on specific texts, like catholism put more emphasis on the 'new testament' instead on the 'old one'.

Christianity as well as Islam have judaism as an origin, they are all three monoteisms, and are called all three (in French) Les religions du Livre (the religions of the Book)


----------



## Tomasoria

LA tres religiones del libro... just as the muslim describe both christianism and judaism...The thing is that they should show much more respect to these two religions than to any other in the world but since The Crusades time, all these three religions have been fighting each other with enormous cruelty...

  A pity.


----------



## Emperorjojo

Christianity derives from Judiasm, it is just an extention claiming that their messiah has already arrived.  Judiasm claims that Jesus was just a prophet and that the messiah is yet to come, but they both believe in the Old Testament.  Thats the only difference


----------



## eric00

It's my first time to know that Islam also has judaism as its origin! Thank you all so much! I have learnt a lot from your replies!


----------



## Janna82

valerie said:
			
		

> Christianity was born from Judaism, actually Christ was a jew. Both religions share a lot of common texts, even if all resulting religions may put more emphasis on specific texts, like catholism put more emphasis on the 'new testament' instead on the 'old one'.
> 
> Christianity as well as Islam have judaism as an origin, they are all three monoteisms, and are called all three (in French) Les religions du Livre (the religions of the Book)


Interesting the term Les religions du Livre, because that's what Islam calls Charistianity and Judaism, for example, it's said that christians and jewish are called *people of the book * and they're mentioned in quran, and they are called like that, because a holy book was sent to these nations from God, which are the Bible for christians and Torah for jews and of course quran for muslims.


----------



## valerie

Well, I think the book sent by God to these three religions is the same one, or at least common parts of what is today the bible, the torah and the coran. All three religions have always recognised, as far as I know, that they belong to the same 'family', and there are lots of teologists (?) cross studying them. 
Obviously, as they also shared the same territories (or competed for them), they were conflicting or at least were used to justify conquering wars. Reminds you of something?


----------



## valerie

Common points between the three 'religions du Livre':  judaïsm, christianism and islamism:
- they were all born in a same geografical space, from the arabic peninsula to the east mediterranean coast.
- they have the same 'founding father': Abraham, who rebelled against the idols adored by his father, was the first to believe in one unique God, had a very strong faith, and was at the origin of all the prophets.
- All believe in one unique God, creator of everything   


Here is an interesting article (in French) about religion and violence, which notices that the major peace preaching persons in the XXst century were not from a monotheist religion: Ganghi was hinduist and the dali lama is buddist
http://www.ict-toulouse.asso.fr/istr/site/039.html


----------



## Ceench

the question is: is judaism non-CHRISTIANITY?
for all i know it is not.


----------



## David

The Christian religion recognizes its origins in Judaism, as the Christian Bible clearly states, recording that the historical Jesus was a Jew who grew up in and preached to a Jewish society. The Moslem religion also recognizes antecedents in Judaism and Christianity, and recognizes the Jewish patriarchs and both Moses and Jesus among numerous other prophets of whom Mohammad is the last and the greatest.

Interestingly, though, the Jewish religion, being the oldest of the three, considers the other two religions heresies. (No, that does not mean that all Jews hate all non-Jews, or that intolerance is the same thing as differences in theology, but from a _theological_ standpoint, Judaism would have to consider them heresies.) The idea of the trinity is clearly impossible for Jewish theology to accept. The Quran, as sacred as it may be to Muslims, is not considered a sacred book by Jews. If there is a common link, it is probably fair to say that the Jewish God, the Muslim Allah, and the 1/3 of the Trinity the Christians call the Holy Ghost or the Holy Spirit are probably the same, though visualized differently. But Judaism does not recognize the Muslim prophets or believe that Jesus of Nazareth (a historical figure) was the Christ (Greek name for the messiah the Jews call the Moshiach) or that Mohammad was a true prophet. So the short answer is, as Ceench says, _not._


----------



## Ceench

David said:
			
		

> The Christian religion recognizes its origins in Judaism, as the Christian Bible clearly states, recording that the historical Jesus was a Jew who grew up in and preached to a Jewish society. The Moslem religion also recognizes antecedents in Judaism and Christianity, and recognizes the Jewish patriarchs and both Moses and Jesus among numerous other prophets of whom Mohammad is the last and the greatest.
> 
> Interestingly, though, the Jewish religion, being the oldest of the three, considers the other two religions heresies. (No, that does not mean that all Jews hate all non-Jews, or that intolerance is the same thing as differences in theology, but from a _theological_ standpoint, Judaism would have to consider them heresies.) The idea of the trinity is clearly impossible for Jewish theology to accept. The Quran, as sacred as it may be to Muslims, is not considered a sacred book by Jews. If there is a common link, it is probably fair to say that the Jewish God, the Muslim Allah, and the 1/3 of the Trinity the Christians call the Holy Ghost or the Holy Spirit are probably the same, though visualized differently. But Judaism does not recognize the Muslim prophets or believe that Jesus of Nazareth (a historical figure) was the Christ (Greek name for the messiah the Jews call the Moshiach) or that Mohammad was a true prophet. So the short answer is, as Ceench says, _not._


 hi david.. great knowledge u have. 
actually, it's exactly the same thing that i know but i chose not to explain why my answer is such.


----------



## Mr X

David said:
			
		

> If there is a common link, it is probably fair to say that the Jewish God, the Muslim Allah, and the 1/3 of the Trinity the Christians call the Holy Ghost or the Holy Spirit are probably the same, though visualized differently.



Wouldn't it more likely be 'the 1/3 of the Trinity the Christians call God'?  

That makes more sense to me, as Jews, Muslims and Christians all believe in a God who created the whole world.

Mr X.


----------



## modgirl

Another big difference is that Jews and Muslims pray directly to God.  Christians worship and pray through the man they consider their Savior.  In at least some Christian religions, the belief is that one cannot get to God without first going through Jesus.  Muslims and Jews don't go through other channels to get to God.


----------



## valerie

David said:
			
		

> Interestingly, though, the Jewish religion, being the oldest of the three, considers the other two religions heresies. (No, that does not mean that all Jews hate all non-Jews, or that intolerance is the same thing as differences in theology, but from a _theological_ standpoint, Judaism would have to consider them heresies.)



Well I guess any would-be dominant religion, faced with some competitive rival, declares it heresy, doesn't it?

Catholicism did with the cathares in the south of France in the 12th century, and also with the reform of Luther and Calvin later on. I think the ortodox church (I do not know if such a united concept exist) was a specialist in preserving the doctrine and identifying heresies during the first centuries of christianity.

But nowadays (and happily) fashion seems to be more on oeucumenism (?), at least between the christian religions themselves and with judaïsm.


----------



## modgirl

valerie said:
			
		

> Well I guess any would-be dominant religion, faced with some competitive rival, declares it heresy, doesn't it?



Why would you think that Jews and Muslims consider Christians rivals?  Judaism is the founding monotheist religion.  Unfortunately, it's Christians who actively proselytize, not Jews or Muslims!


----------



## Silvia

modgirl said:
			
		

> Another big difference is that Jews and Muslims pray directly to God.  Christians worship and pray through the man they consider their Savior.  In at least some Christian religions, the belief is that one cannot get to God without first going through Jesus.  Muslims and Jews don't go through other channels to get to God.


  says who? Jesus prayed to his Father or to the Father, as you wish.


----------



## modgirl

Hi silviap, I'm not sure what you're questioning.


----------



## Silvia

modgirl said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, it's Christians who actively proselytize, not Jews or Muslims!


 That unfortunately really spoiled your message. You see, we're not discussing right or wrong, because this is not a matter of right or wrong.


----------



## Silvia

modgirl said:
			
		

> Hi silviap, I'm not sure what you're questioning.


 I was questioning your assumption about Christians, when you said they cannot pray directly to God.


----------



## modgirl

silviap said:
			
		

> That unfortunately really spoiled your message. You see, we're not discussing right or wrong, because this is not a matter of right or wrong.



I'm sorry if I offended you.  I was responding to the sentence by someone else that read, "Well I guess any would-be dominant religion, faced with some competitive rival, declares it heresy, doesn't it?"

I'm not sure why that person would think that Jews felt Christianity was a rival.


----------



## modgirl

silviap said:
			
		

> I was questioning your assumption about Christians, when you said they cannot pray directly to God.



I know that in some Christian religions, the belief is that one must go through Jesus to get to God.  However, there are many different branches of Christianity, so I'm not sure how prevalent that belief is.


----------



## Silvia

modgirl said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if I offended you.  I was responding to the sentence by someone else that read, "Well I guess any would-be dominant religion, faced with some competitive rival, declares it heresy, doesn't it?"
> 
> I'm not sure why that person would think that Jews felt Christianity was a rival.


 First of all I'm not offended, or are you assuming I'm a Christian?

And anyway, valerie said something true, unless we want to look at it from another perspective: you cannot consider as your rival something that doesn't exist.


----------



## amenrah0303

No because Judaism also conforms to the Christian belief as what this definition from Merriam Webster will tell us, and i quote, " Judaism is a religion developed among the ancient Hebrews and characterized by belief in one transcendent God who has revealed himself to Abraham, Moses, and the Hebrew prophets and by a religious life in accordance with Scriptures and rabbinic traditions.", end of quote.


----------



## modgirl

amenrah0303 said:
			
		

> No because Judaism also conforms to the Christian belief as what this definition from Merriam Webster will tell us, and i quote, " Judaism is a religion developed among the ancient Hebrews and characterized by belief in one transcendent God who has revealed himself to Abraham, Moses, and the Hebrew prophets and by a religious life in accordance with Scriptures and rabbinic traditions.", end of quote.



Actually, Christianity sprouted *from* Judaism!  So, Judaism was first, and many (though certainly not all) Christian beliefs came from Judaism.  Thus, Judaism can't "conform" to Christianity since Christianity was derived from Judaism.


----------



## Jonegy

"Belief"  - a principle, idea etc., accepted as true or real especially without positive proof.

And since the first conman met the first gullible mug, the cause of the most death, hatred and harm on this precious earth .

In my dotage I am beginning to wonder if Karl Marx did not hit on something when he mentioned religion.   ;-)


----------

